# حلقة بحث رائعة عن جهاز تخطيط القلب



## glucose (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم


حلقة بحث رائعة وباللغة العربية عن جهاز تخطيط القلب من مجموعة طلاب هندسة طبية في جامعة دمشق


تجدونها في الرابط الموجود ف الملف المرفق
أرجو الاستفادة


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (14 فبراير 2008)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــع عزيزي 

هل يوجد لديكم بحوث مفصلة لاجهزة اخرى 

اذا كان نعم 

ارجوا وضعها هنا بالمنتدى لنتمكن جميع من الاستفادة منها 

لانة بصراحة هذا البحث منظم جداااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله حضور دائم وعطاء وفير .

بوركتِ واحسنتِ .

تقبلي اعتزازي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 فبراير 2008)

جزيت شكرا:77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## mago0 (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكووورين على المجهود


----------



## saboun (19 أبريل 2008)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف ... وهو رائع .. وشكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يااختي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (9 مايو 2008)

very very thaaaanks


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا عزيزي الفاضل ع هدا الموضوع الجديد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## فهد الفهاد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanksssss mooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## maryamk88 (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## Tigris duaghter (30 يونيو 2010)

اسم الموضوع شدني بس ما طلعلي شى شو بعمل والرابط ما طلع بيه شى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## maglan (7 ديسمبر 2018)

رزقكم الله مزيدا من العلم


----------

